
Are Mobile Devices repeating PC History? - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/3/2997776/are-mobile-devices-repeating-pc-history
======
toddh
The difference is mobile devices are not considered general computers so they
are not open to the end around by webification threat. Device hardware and
resources will not be made available to the web layer so a web application
will always be just about viewing documents on mobile devices, which is not a
threat. Devices will not be opened up to web layer because Apple etc don't
have to and they know doing so what completely marginalize their business. It
will take another technological jump to kill of the current mobile paradigm,
it won't be marginalized as the PC was.

